# Bosch Achsgerät Typ SM 10/20



## mkRE (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo leute könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? 
Haben hier ein anscheinend defektes Achsgerät aus einer CNC Anlage ca.20 Jahre alt.Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Bosch Achsgerät Typ SM 10/20 DC520V 10A. Problem hierbei ist dieses Gerät gibt mir kein 
BTB2 ( Betriebsbereitschaft Signal raus) zuerst habe ich gedacht es liegt am Motor Tacho oder am Kabel da laut Fehlerbeschreibung sowas defekt sein könnte.Um das ganze auszuschließen Motorenanschlüße und Tachoanschlußleitung mit Sollwert Klemme mit einem Typengleichen Gerät was Direkt daneben montiert ist getauscht der Fehler ist am gleichen Gerät geblieben somit kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das dieses Gerät eine macke hat.

Meine Frage richtet sich Hauptsächlich an die die dieses Gerät kennen und evtl. wissen was da dran defekt sein kann weil ich beinahe umgefallen bin wo ich die Kosten für ein Ersatzgerät mitbekommen habe und zwar ca.6000€ falls das Gerät sich nicht reparieren lässt.

Kann mir einer sagen was ich selber noch gucken kann oder einen vertrauensvollen günstigen Reparaturservice anbieten?


P.S. an der Tacholeitung zum Motor Hängen noch andere Überwachungen an dort habe ich die Spannungen geprüft somit werden Spannungen ausgegeben.Tacho Selber gibt auch Spannung ab.

Würd mich über eure vorschläge freuen!


----------



## thomass5 (6 Januar 2010)

Das BTB wird intern von nem Relais weitergeschalten. Danach könntest Du mal schauen. Du kannst doch eine Diagnosekarte stecken, was meldet diese?
Thomas


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir das Relais erstmal durchgemessen obs heile ist wahr ganz ok leider leuchtet auch die BTB2 Leuchtdiode nicht somit denke ich das dort intern nichts passiert bzw ein fehler ansteht den ich leider nicht lokalisieren kann.Leuchtdiode leuchtet ab und zu wenn ich einen Vorrangigen fehler habe sobald die Achse etwas machen soll hab ich halt kein BTB2 mehr.

Bei diesem Achsgerät ist diese Diagnose Karte nicht aufgesteckt diese ist nur auf der ersten von 5 Achsen aufgestckt.Menst du evtl. das ich diese demontieren kann und auf das Defekte Achsgerät einstecken kann??

Könnten dort vielleicht eine Steuerkarte für die Thyristoren defekt sein?
Wonach könnte ich gucken?


----------



## thomass5 (6 Januar 2010)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man die Diagnosekarte einfach ziehen und bei der gewünschten Achse wieder stecken. Beim Stecken, führt er aber einen Reset aus(also nicht bei Produktionsbetrieb geeignet) Schau erst mal nach, welchen Fehler er anzeigt. Alle externen Signale zur freigabe kommen aber an der Karte schon an?
Thomas


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2010)

Ok werd ich machen.
Ja externe Signale habe ich geprüft kommt alles einwandfrei an.ich meld mich nacher nochmal mit meinen ergebnissen.


----------



## thomass5 (6 Januar 2010)

In einer guten Stunde bin ich dann erstmal weg zur Arbeit. Ich schau da mal in die diversen Handbücher.
Viel Erfolg
Thomas


----------



## mkRE (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo Thomass hoffe du errinerst dich noch an mein Problem 
leider habe ich nicht die zeit gehabt einen zwischenstand zu geben.

Aber jetzt ist es soweit und zwar habe ich das Achsgerät mal aufgeschraubt 
und die *Power Transistoren innen mal durchgemessen bzw verglichen und einer weicht auf jedenfall von den anderen ab mit messergenissen durchgang und ähnliches.Da wir keine Diagnosekarte haben musste ich das einfach so machen.


Kannst du mir helfen, wo ich ersatzbauteile bekomme??
Diesen link habe ich gefunden als Datasheet.

http://www.ineltron.de/english/mitsubishi-data/transistor/QM30DY-2H.pdf


Gruß und danke für die vorherige Hilfe.*


----------



## thomass5 (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wenn es denn wirklich ein def. Leistungstrans. ist, könnten eventuell Conrad oder Reichelt oder Schuricht weiterhelfen. Wenn es nicht im Katalog/Online verfügbar ist haben die auch eine Telefonnummer für "schwierige Fälle".
Was mir so noch einfällt wäre VEW-GmbH Edisonstr. 19 28357 Bremen Tel.
0421 271530 Fax 273608. Die werben mit Neuentwicklung/Nachfertigung von Elektronikbaugruppen "Jede ist zu ersetzen!".
Eine Diagnosekarte liegt bei mir in der Schublade ;-)

Thomas


----------



## mkRE (27 Januar 2010)

So danke für die Hilfe!!!Ich habe jetzt einen günstigen Händler gefunden der solch ein Modul für unter 30€ anbietet ein anderer hats mir für 128€ angeboten ein riesen Preisunterschied oder?! Haben Sie so eine Diagnosekarte auch zum abgeben bzw. zum verkaufen??Vielleicht kann die in Zukunft für uns von großer bedeutung sein.

Der Anbieter hat anstatt einem QM30DY-2H schneller einen QM50DY-2H im angebot der Unterschied ist nur die Leistung des Moduls was meinen Sie könnte ich das höher bemessene Modul ohne große angst einbauen?Normalerweise würds ja nichts ausmachen nicht wahr?


----------



## mkRE (27 Januar 2010)

Das sind die beiden Datasheets können Sie mir da Helfen?


----------



## thomass5 (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wie sich der Unterschied des 30er zum 50er bemerkbar macht, kann ich nicht sagen, wenn ich mir die Diagramme auf S.3ff der Datenblätter anschaue.
Thomas


----------

